# Route help UCSD to SDSU



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

I live near UCSD and am doing some research at SDSU and wanted to start riding, any good routes?

Thanks


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Genesee to Mission Valley*

from UTC you can take Genesee all the way to Mission Valley. Where it ends it turns into Ulric which connects to Friars Rd by the Fashion Valley Mall. From there you can head east on Friars, south on Fairmount up to University Ave and then head west to SDSU.

Warning: lots of fast traffic on all those roads! Plus a few fairly steep climbs as Genesee crosses the 52 and 805 freeways. This is the most direct route by bike, but also the busiest traffic-wise. Stay safe.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

chang100 said:


> from UTC you can take Genesee all the way to Mission Valley. Where it ends it turns into Ulric which connects to Friars Rd by the Fashion Valley Mall. From there you can head east on Friars, south on Fairmount up to University Ave and then head west to SDSU.
> 
> Warning: lots of fast traffic on all those roads! Plus a few fairly steep climbs as Genesee crosses the 52 and 805 freeways. This is the most direct route by bike, but also the busiest traffic-wise. Stay safe.


here is one route I came up with but the end looks like *****!!!
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/home-to-SDSU


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Your route looks good but I would make a couple changes:
- cut through Fashion Valley instead of around the Town & Country Hotel. In other words, as you come down Fashion Valley Road, make the left onto W. Fashion Valley and then take a right and quick left onto Cmno de la Reina.
- After crossing under the 805 on Cmno Del Rio N., take the bridge over the 8 to Cmno del Rio S and then go left.
- Cmno del Rio S will dump you onto Fairmount, take the first ramp over onto Montezuma and go uphill to SDSU.

By crossing over to cmno del rio s you will avoid the traffic nightmare on Mission Gorge/Fairmount under the I-8/I-15 interchange.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fashion Valley can be*

treacherous
too many ramps, too many distracted drivers
from the Mesa you can drop down further east and avoidit
cross over to Kearney Villa/Ruffin and there is a bike path that runs from Frys to the stadium along Hwy15
myfave route
Gilman to Bike Path, Bike Path to Santa Fe
goes under Fwy(5)  and hooks you to east Mission Bay
ride along bay toPacHwy
taketo oldtown
go east on Camino Del Rio South
to Fairmont, climb to El Cajon Blvd


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

The route I suggested is hardly treacherous. It goes by the Trolley/Bus depot and on the access road behind Fashion Valley.

The proposed route doesn't go up on the "mesa". The bike path by Qualcomm would be good for someone commuting from Kearny Villa but from UCSD it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*at Ulrich Steet*

you make a left on to FAshion Valley
you cross 163 and all its ramps, this is a notorius 'get hit zone'
you follow that with riding across the Mission Valley Road ramp
you could go west and around FV(or through as you say) that way but you are heading the wrong direction to do so and riding through / around a mall is sketchy
I've lived in uptown and have been riding these roads for well over a decade to get home. I know well the perils of every route and chose the one I did as the lowest rate of getting hit. Camino Del Rio South is far safer than any other E/W route
the only question is getting there
I'm only trying to avoid the Mall and multi lane roads with ramps

Genessee is a better workout with all the rollers
I'd personally do both and alter my workouts


----------

